# Just wondering..



## Ally.Jane (Jan 7, 2013)

Aren't they pretty? :3

They change color like someone would change their underwear.

















They have just had babies and are growing up fast, i finally separated all the babies into a different tank, but i have a feeling they want breed again...


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

ahh. vieja synspila. i had an awesome group of 12 in a 180. i got rid of them about a year ago and have regretted it ever since. yours are very nice. congrats on the breeding


----------



## Ally.Jane (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks! I didn't honestly think they were male or female or what not, i just got the last two in the tank...

Do you know about their breeding? Google doesn't tell me much about them at all :/


----------



## Ally.Jane (Jan 7, 2013)

Ally.Jane said:


> Thanks! I didn't honestly think they were male or female or what not, i just got the last two in the tank...
> 
> Do you know about their breeding? Google doesn't tell me much about them at all :/


I just googled a bit harder and found more information.

Then should i sell the fry? :<


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Very pretty never seen those before. :thumb:


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice! Congrats on the spawn! I would raise,keep, and sell the fry. :thumb:

There is for sure demand for them. I am sure there are people where you are at that would love to have some


----------



## Ally.Jane (Jan 7, 2013)

*** got 90 babies around 1cm big, needing a new home. And maybe over 200 more babies still only a week old. They won't be going anywhere until older, in the mean time i've got 90 of them


----------



## norwik (Oct 29, 2013)

simon m said:


> Very pretty never seen those before. :thumb:


agree, nice ones :thumb:


----------

